# l@s / lxs ¿cuál es la forma correcta?



## DonArturo

Hola, he visto recientemente el aumento del uso lXs ( ele equis ese) para referirse al plural femenino y masculino, en muchos "posts" de Facebook. Hasta donde yo sabía, la forma correcta era con el arroba, pero no sé cuál sea la correcta.


----------



## cacarulo

La forma correcta para referirse al plural masculino y femenino es "los".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Bienvenido, DonArturo: 

Como ya dejó ver cacarulo, ninguna de las dos es correcta. En ambos casos se trata de un uso ideologizado con el que ciertas minorías sociales buscan que la_ @_ y la _X_ se conviertan en símbolos que los distingan _de ellos_ y _de_ _ellas_. Sin embargo, se trata de dos usos que son ilegibles (me parece que todavía mucho más con el uso de la _X_).

Aquí está el breve artículo de la Fundéu acerca de la arroba. Y seguramente pronto publicarán algo en referencia a la _X, _porque he notado que ese empleo se está propagando mucho.

Saludo.


----------



## duvija

Si se está propagando, es porque hace falta. O mejor dicho, algo hace falta, y esas son propuestas. Ya aparecerá lo necesario. A no desesperar.

(Por favor, el argumento de que la @ o la X no sirven porque no se pueden pronunciar, parece olvidar que todas las letras escritas son simples símbolos). Hay mucha cosa que se escribe pero no se pronuncia, como las comas, los puntos finales, los signos de interrog/admir, las diéresis y las/los tildes).


----------



## Alemanita

duvija said:


> Si se está propagando, es porque hace falta. O mejor dicho, algo hace falta, y esas son propuestas. Ya aparecerá lo necesario. A no desesperar.
> 
> (Por favor, el argumento de que la @ o la X no sirven porque no se pueden pronunciar, parece olvidar que todas las letras escritas son simples símbolos). Hay *mucha cosa que se escribe pero no se pronuncia, como las comas, los puntos finales, los signos de interrog/admir, las diéresis y las/los tildes)*.




Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que he marcado en negrita: sí que se pronuncian las comas porque hablando, sube un poco la entonación antes de la pausa que indica la coma o baja antes de los puntos finales, la entonación cambia si formulamos una pregunta, pronunciamos la letra muda que lleva la diéresis (pinguino vs. pingüino) y diferenciamos entre esta y está, es decir, pronunciamos las tildes.

No veo ningún sentido en escribir 'l@s' o 'lxs' porque pronunciándolo debo decir 'los y las' y lo que me ahorro escribiéndolo lo pierdo diciéndolo. (Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que 'los' abarca a todos y todas)

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Alemanita said:


> Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que he marcado en negrita: sí que se pronuncian las comas  porque hablando, sube un poco la entonación antes de la pausa que indica la coma o baja antes de los puntos finales , la entonación cambia si formulamos una pregunta , pronunciamos la letra muda que lleva la diéresis (pinguino vs. pingüino)  y diferenciamos entre esta y está, es decir, pronunciamos las tildes.
> 
> No veo ningún sentido en escribir 'l@s' o 'lxs' porque pronunciándolo debo decir 'los y las' y lo que me ahorro escribiéndolo lo pierdo diciéndolo. (Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que 'los' abarca a todos y todas) *Por supuesto que los abarca a todos*


Gracias por formularlo tan bien, Alemanita. Por cierto, lo que más se propaga suelen ser siempre enfermedades, infecciones o epidemias , y procuramos defendernos de ellas, no adoptarlas entre nosotros...

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Gracias por formularlo tan bien, Alemanita. Por cierto, lo que más se propaga suelen ser siempre enfermedades, infecciones o epidemias , y procuramos defendernos de ellas, no adoptarlas entre nosotros...
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo con los dos


----------



## Namarne

Uno más.


----------



## chamyto

No sé vds, pero a mí me chirría, y bastante el uso de ambos determinantes para referirse a los dos géneros. He de admitir que en un lenguaje informal ( whatsap ) uso "l@s" , pero en un examen o escrito formal nunca lo pondría.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

chamyto said:


> He de admitir que en un lenguaje informal ( whatsap ) uso "l@s" , pero en un examen o escrito formal nunca lo pondría.


Hola.

Supongo que yo soy un "raro" hablando por whatsapp , pero nunca he puesto (ni pondré) una "q" para decir "que"; un "xq" para decir "porque" y cosas así. Nunca dejo de poner los signos de interrogación, los de exclamación, las comas, etc. Y, desde luego, ni en mis peores pesadillas usaría "lxs" o "l@s" para sustituir al neutro y correcto "los" que engloba a ambos géneros...

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Supongo que yo soy un "raro" hablando por whatsapp , pero nunca he puesto (ni pondré) una "q" para decir "que"; un "xq" para decir "porque" y cosas así. Nunca dejo de poner los signos de interrogación, los de exclamación, las comas, etc. Y, desde luego, ni en mis peores pesadillas usaría "lxs" o "l@s" para sustituir al neutro y correcto "los" que engloba a ambos géneros...
> 
> Saludos


Otra "rara" por aquí


----------



## Aviador

Y yo, desde luego. Escribo cada tilde, cada signo de apertura, la puntuación que corresponde y las palabras completas, sin esa taquigrafía de internet.
Los sistemas operativos modernos de los teléfonos móviles tienen teclados con predicción de texto y otras funciones que hacen escribir correctamente una tarea muy fácil y rápida. Con ellos, para escribir _que_, _porque_, etc. basta muchas veces un solo toque.
Cacarulo lo dijo clara y concisamente en la primera respuesta: 'La forma correcta para referirse al plural masculino y femenino es "los"'.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Supongo que yo soy un "raro" hablando por whatsapp , pero nunca he puesto (ni pondré) una "q" para decir "que"; un "xq" para decir "porque" y cosas así. Nunca dejo de poner los signos de interrogación, los de exclamación, las comas, etc. Y, desde luego, ni en mis peores pesadillas usaría "lxs" o "l@s" para sustituir al neutro y correcto "los" que engloba a ambos géneros...


Completamente de acuerdo, soy igual de raro y más aún, porque ni tengo un _smartphone_ ni uso _whatsapp_ , pero hago lo mismo en mensajes de texto o correos electrónicos...


Aviador said:


> Caraculo lo dijo clara y concisamente  (...)



Edítalo, Aviador, edítalo, que se te va a enojar en serio y ahí verás su cara....


----------



## Doraemon-

Independientemente de las preferencias de cada cual: hay distintas propuestas para el uso de un lenguaje no sexista, ninguna de las cuales es "correcta" según las normas ortográficas del castellano/español. Por supuesto cada cual es libre de escribir como quiera y de intentar generalizar un uso del lenguaje como mejor le convenga, dado que el lenguaje es una cosa viva y cambiante, pero "correcto" no es ni lXs ni l@s, a día de hoy. Tampoco es correcta la forma los/las ciudadanos/as y similares, ni el uso del femenino plural inclusivo (decir "las enfermeras" cuando hay 400 mujeres y un hombre), pese a lo habitual o el cómo sea de "deseable" según cada uno.


----------



## Señor K

Yo siempre he pensado que una propuesta válida para una terminología que incluya el femenino y el masculino es emplear la "e". Vale decir, *les enfermeres*, *les arquitectes*, *les niñes*, *todes*.

Sí sé, suena feo, pero es solo cosa de acostumbrar el oído.

Por lo demás, el español -si se quiere poner de esta manera- es sexista, y para bien o para mal, la forma correcta es el masculino para incluir ambos sexos. Punto.


----------



## chamyto

Estoy completamente deacuerdo, Doraemon, pero eso házselo entender, sobre todo, a los grupos de mujeres feministas.


----------



## Aviador

Hakuna Matata said:


> ... Edítalo, Aviador, edítalo, que se te va a enojar en serio y ahí verás su cara....


Aún no paro de reír (con el perdón de Cacarulo). ¿Cómo pude ser tan descuidado? Espero que a esta edad no me esté entrando la dislexia .


----------



## Peón

chamyto said:


> Estoy completamente deacuerdo, pero eso házselo entender, sobre todo, a los grupos de mujeres feministas.



No son precisamente las mujeres. He asistido a varios cursos (obligatorios) organizados por el gobierno argentino ("Lenguaje y redacción no sexista", y denominaciones similares). Pueden imaginarse las soluciones propuestas: género humano en vez de hombre, los niños y  las niñas, los jóvenes y las jóvenes, etc. etc. Algunas veces esos cambios son simples, pero la mayor de las veces la redacción queda ridícula.  Pero lo que me llamó la atención es que casi el 99% de las asistentes (¿debo decir asistentas?) *no* se sentían discriminadas por el genérico masculino y eran quienes más criticaban estos cursos a los que consideraban clases de adoctrinamiento. (Los hombres, por supuesto, no emítiamos opinión, porque ya se sabe que somos unos salvajes y sanguinarios esclavizadores de mujeres y niños (y niñas, perdón) desde Juan Sapiens hasta ahora....)
,
PD. Por supuesto que entre las soluciones no estaba la X ni la @


----------



## duvija

Ja. Eppur si muove. 
Y parece que nadie puede pararlo, ya que la misma discusión reaparece cada semana...
Si es importante, se busca la forma de decirlo (si gana Hillary, más vale que los diarios digan 'la presidenta' y no el genérico que según muchos es tan noble).


----------



## ukimix

duvija said:


> Si se está propagando, es porque hace falta. O mejor dicho, algo hace falta, y esas son propuestas. Ya aparecerá lo necesario. A no desesperar.
> 
> (Por favor, el argumento de que la @ o la X no sirven porque no se pueden pronunciar, parece olvidar que todas las letras escritas son simples símbolos). Hay mucha cosa que se escribe pero no se pronuncia, como las comas, los puntos finales, los signos de interrog/admir, las diéresis y las/los tildes).





Alemanita said:


> Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que he marcado en negrita: sí que se pronuncian las comas porque hablando, sube un poco la entonación antes de la pausa que indica la coma o baja antes de los puntos finales, la entonación cambia si formulamos una pregunta, pronunciamos la letra muda que lleva la diéresis (pinguino vs. pingüino) y diferenciamos entre esta y está, es decir, pronunciamos las tildes.
> 
> No veo ningún sentido en escribir 'l@s' o 'lxs' porque pronunciándolo debo decir 'los y las' y lo que me ahorro escribiéndolo lo pierdo diciéndolo. (Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que 'los' abarca a todos y todas)
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



De acuerdo, es discutible eso de que no pronunciamos las comas, los puntos, etc...

Pero la idea de duvija de que que haya un signo que, aunque no tenga equivalente en la pronunciación, evite en la escritura las fastidiosas reiteraciones demandas hoy por el lenguaje incluyente (los textos de política pública están plagados de ellas), no me puede parece más que fascinante.


----------



## soplamocos

Hace poco discutía el tema y me enteré que en Suecia crearon un morfema... Juzgamos que solo era posible porque su comunidad lingüística es chica.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Entiendo que puedas estar a favor de esos usos, @duvija.

Sin embargo, si somos rigurosos y le respondemos a @DonArturo, ninguno es correcto. Que se pueden leer en Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etcétera, sí; sin duda. Que hay mucha gente feminista o de la comunidad lésbico-gay que los va a usar para distinguirse de otros: seguro que sí. Que irán ganando adeptos, no hay duda. Aun así, son usos que atentan contra la lengua española y sus reglas, y eso los hace incorrectos. Creo que salvo en escritos de índole política (o en algún escrito publicitario cuya meta sea acercarse retóricamente a esos grupos) no los veremos en otros lados (y aquí me refiero sobre todo al uso de la _x_, que creo que ha venido a meter más ruido).

Por lo demás, ya tenemos dos discusiones en las que se ha tratado el tema ad náuseam:

@ para denotar género
Las /los /l@s /los(as) (Equidad de género)

Saludo.


----------



## ukimix

JeSuisSnob said:


> ...Aun así, son usos que atentan contra la lengua española y sus reglas, y eso los hace incorrectos.



Cuando lo nuevo se vuelve común, las viejas reglas atentan contra la lengua... o más bien le hacen cosquillas y ella sigue de largo... (Pfffff qué cursi estoy)


----------



## duvija

_"... usos que atentan contra la lengua española y sus reglas, y eso los hace incorrectos." _ (me resulta 'algo' exagerado).

¿Usos que atentan? la lengua española cambió a usos previamente considerados peligrosísimos y ahora son normales. Cambiamos los pronombres, las conjugaciones, ajustamos los sustantivos al país donde se usan... 
Si las cosas fueran perfectas y congeladas, este foro ni existiría. 
Y no mezclemos el feminismo con alguna nueva realidad que vino al galope.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, uki y duvi, en que puede sonar fuerte y exagerada mi afirmación de que esos usos _atentan..., _pero hay de cambios lingüísticos a cambios lingüísticos. Soy un convencido de que el español, como dice el título del libro de Emilio Lorenzo, es una _lengua en ebullición _y trato de que mis razonamientos no se vean afectados por los prejuicios de un gramático normativo o un policía de la lengua_.  _

Sabemos que ha habido variaciones diacrónicas en diversas variantes del español: _regresar_ dejó de ser solamente verbo intransitivo y ahora uno, sobre todo en América, _regresa el libro_; _jugar _en varias regiones de América se usa ya sin la preposición y uno _juega futbol; _y _ocupar_ ha ido ganando acepciones --que a mí no me gustan--: ahora uno _ocupa un uso lingüístico _o le sugiere sobre la utilidad de algo a alguien más en Facebook con un _por si alguien ocupa. _

Sin embargo, hay mucha distancia entre eso que acabo de describir y la intención de dotar de un significado arbitrario y especial a la _x _para que se convierta en un nuevo símbolo con el que uno afirme su identidad de género. Por eso reitero que ese tipo de usos atentan contra el sistema abstracto que conocemos como lengua española.

Un saludo.

EDITO:

Maticé un comentario que sonaba harto pedante.


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> Yo siempre he pensado que una propuesta válida para una terminología que incluya el femenino y el masculino es emplear la "e". Vale decir, *les enfermeres*, *les arquitectes*, *les niñes*, *todes*.


Eso no sirve, ya hay quien dice "dirigenta" y hasta he escuchado "estudianta".
La paranoia llega incluso a palabras con género neutro, y así tenemos juezas y lideresas.
Sin comentarios.



Peón said:


> Pueden imaginarse las soluciones propuestas: género humano en vez de hombre...


Eso tampoco sirve. No faltará quien diga género humano y génera humana.

Que no me vengan con cuentos, esto no surgió como una necesidad del lenguaje, surgió hace unos años cuando algún iluminado pensó que con eso captaba votos de las mujeres.
Afortunadamente las mujeres de mi entorno no caen en el jueguito y están hasta más arriba del paracaídas con los discursitos de "shilenos y shilenas", "trabajadores y trabajadoras", "alumnos y alumnas", etcétera y etcétero.
Ninguna se ha sentido nunca discriminada por el uso tradicional del lenguaje, por lo demás.
Saludos.
_


----------



## duvija

Me encanta. Es que cuando a un niño le decís 'presidente', de inmediato está seguro que es hombre (estudios en psicología infantil, toneladas...) 
Y ya 'presidenta' se usa desde hace muchísimo. Es que el final en 'e' es suficientemente ambiguo como para que pase a la categoría 'masculino' como todo lo que termina en 'o'.

Lo que me hace gracia es cuando la gente dice que 'le suena horrible' escuchar la palabra 'edila'. ¿Suena? No tiene nada de malo. Sílabas normales, sonidos tradicionales. Pero 'la edil' no es suficiente. 

Si no hubiera realmente diferencias entre los trabajos de hombre y los de mujer, esto no importaría. Pero cada palabra terminada en 'o/e' que cambia a 'a' cuando se necesita, costó sangre, sudor y lágrimas. Vampi, los ingenieros solían ser solamente hombres, ¿no? ¿Y "las ingenieros chilenos" te suena bien? o preferís que se diga 'los ingenieros chilenos' y que todo el mundo (incluso los niños) entienda que pueden ser de cualquiera de los 50 sexos de Facebook?.

NO sabemos si alguien se siente discriminado o no. Vuelvo a repetir lo de los estudios de lo que pasa por la cabeza de los niños.


----------



## Peón

Pero, Duvi (¡qué bueno volver a verte!) nadie dice ingeniero Silvia Pérez, por lo menos aquí. Ídem con casi todas las profesiones. Creo que aquí no costó nada. Las cosas se fueron dando solas a medida que las mujeres tomaron su lugar y se recibieron de ingenieras, médicas  y abogadas.

Pero aquí estamos hablando del genérico masculino  (ese "los", sobre todo) y en castellano cambiar esa estructura es imposible y eso lo sabemos  todos, a pesar de las buenas intenciones o de las extravagancias que se propongan. (La magnitud mundial del idioma  no es poca cosa en esta imposibilidad. Con todo respeto, los hablantes de sueco suman lo mismo que los habitantes de algún barrio de la Ciudad de México o Buenos Aires, lo que les da a sus teóricos y científicos sociales una libertad que no existe en el vastísimo mundo hispanohablante).
Mezclar ese punto concreto con la militancia de igualación de la mujer en los aspectos que sí interesan (sueldo, violencia, esclavitud social en los regímenes religiosos que todos conocemos) es hacer militancia teórica e inútil, a mi entender.

¿Qué a los niños, porque digamos "los hombres" en vez de "la humanidad" se les haga un matete con los 128 sexos que existen hasta hoy o se conviertan en machistas?  Nones, nones. Los niños y los mayores saben que no tiene nada que ver un tema con el otro.

Muy interesante este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Pero, Duvi (¡qué bueno volver a verte!) (¡Nunca me fui!) nadie dice ingeniero Silvia Pérez, por lo menos aquí.
> 
> ¿Y como se diría según la gramática actual? "La ingeniero S.P. va a demostrar lo fuerte que es esta viga". (O sea que con el artículo 'la' alcanza? como bien decís, nadie lo dice y de a poquito empezaron a aparacer los femeninos para casi todos los cargos donde antes no había mujeres.)
> 
> Mezclar ese punto concreto con la militancia de igualación de la mujer en los aspectos que sí interesan (sueldo, violencia, esclavitud social en los regímenes religiosos que todos conocemos) es hacer militancia teórica e inútil, a mi entender.
> 
> Es que precisamente este es el problema. Sin tirarme a defender la hipótesis Sapir-Whorf, o al extremo de Whorf, el idioma SI tiene influencia en el pensamiento. Medio elemental pero :
> Hipótesis de Sapir-Whorf - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Muy interesante este hilo.
> 
> Súper.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Será que me intoxiqué con "la construcción social de la realidad" (aunque no me animé a tirar el libro)... que volví a leer "Upa"  

Pero es que aquí (en el Uruguay y en la Argentina) *nadie *diría "*la* ingenier*o"*, diga lo que diga la gramática. Y ese cambio se hizo hace mucho tiempo sin necesidad de cursos, ni de ideología ni  tampoco _para estar en contra de las normas_: el lugar que ocuparon las mujeres y la propia estructura del lenguaje llevaron a ese cambio: por la general "la" va con "a".
Pero el tema es con el genérico masculino, mucho más complicado. Y a eso me refiero.

Un saludo, y no te pierdas.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

soplamocos said:


> Hace poco discutía el tema y me enteré que en Suecia crearon un morfema... Juzgamos que solo era posible porque su comunidad lingüística es chica.


Hola.

Sobre esto se discutió aquí hace ya un tiempo... Por si quieres echarle un vistazo.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Vampi, los ingenieros solían ser solamente hombres, ¿no? ¿Y "las ingenieros chilenos" te suena bien? o preferís que se diga 'los ingenieros chilenos' y que todo el mundo (incluso los niños) entienda que pueden ser de cualquiera de los 50 sexos de Facebook?.


El ejemplo no es bueno porque la primera mujer egresada de ingeniería en Chile (primera en Chile y en Sudamérica) lo hizo en 1919, mucho antes de que empezara la tonterita esta del lenguaje sexista.  Desde entonces el término "ingeniera" convive con "ingeniero" sin que a nadie le resulte extraño; por lo demás ambos existen en el diccionario.  Hoy en día más del 20% de los estudiantes de ingeniería son mujeres.
Y todo eso al margen de que en Chile jamás usamos los títulos para referirnos a ninguna persona, nos causa gracia, nos suena a culebrón venezolano (única excepción es el "Doctor" para referirse a un médico)
Creo, como Peón, que estamos mezclando churras con merinas, todo esto no tiene que ver con el genérico masculino, que es otra cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## Doraemon-

chamyto said:


> Estoy completamente deacuerdo, Doraemon, pero eso házselo entender, sobre todo, a los grupos de mujeres feministas.


Yo creo que lo tienen muy claro, y veo muy bien que lo usen. No creo que ningún grupo feminista ignore el hecho de la regla de la prevalencia del masculino en los plurales. Pero el lenguaje cambia y es reflejo de la sociedad, y si la sociedad cambia, también tiene sentido cambiar el lenguaje, como por otro lado, también hacen los académicos cuando a veces incorporan modificaciones que no ha pedido nadie (como cambiar las tildes en solo o cómo). Cómo debería ser es un debate legítimo, pero si simplemente preguntamos por lo que "ahora" es correcto, diremos que ninguno, pero eso no significa que no intenten concienciar a la gente para cambiarlo ni que esté prohibido su uso. Por ejemplo "alcaldesa" significaba antes "mujer del alcalde", y ahora significa una mujer que ostenta la alcaldía. Pues me parece muy bien.


----------



## Peón

Leo hoy en la edición en papel del diario El País, de Madrid, una nota del lúcido e implacable Félix de Azúa, titulada "Inquisión". Luego de criticar la prohibición del genérico masculino en Andalucía, dice: "Oigo el batir de alas de los murciélagos, oigo las oraciones de los penitentes andaluces rezando en procesiòn para que el fantasma del lenguaje, un gigante cubierto por una sábana, cese de amenazar a las hembras con hacerlas  incorpóreas. El sueño de la razón nos devuelve a los monstruos barrocos".


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Eso no sirve, ya hay quien dice "dirigenta" y hasta he escuchado "estudianta".
> La paranoia llega incluso a palabras con género neutro, y así tenemos juezas y lideresas.
> Sin comentarios.
> 
> Eso tampoco sirve. No faltará quien diga género humano y génera humana.
> 
> Que no me vengan con cuentos, esto no surgió como una necesidad del lenguaje, surgió hace unos años cuando algún iluminado pensó que con eso captaba votos de las mujeres.
> Afortunadamente las mujeres de mi entorno no caen en el jueguito y están hasta más arriba del paracaídas con los discursitos de "shilenos y shilenas", "trabajadores y trabajadoras", "alumnos y alumnas", etcétera y etcétero.
> Ninguna se ha sentido nunca discriminada por el uso tradicional del lenguaje, por lo demás.


No entiendo tu razón para decir que "no sirve", Vampiro (te estoy preguntando sinceramente, por si acaso).

De que habría que variar varias cosas y que sería difícil imponerlo, concedido, pero de lo demás... La paranoia es otro tema, creo yo. Si fuera por ella, nunca se podría hacer nada, ya que no faltan los tontos graves (ah, y las tontas, para que no me tilden de sexista).

A todo esto, en el fondo comparto tu opinión de que esta es una discusión idiota, por si acaso...


----------



## ukimix

Señor K said:


> No entiendo tu razón para decir que "no sirve", Vampiro (te estoy preguntando sinceramente, por si acaso).
> ...
> A todo esto, en el fondo comparto tu opinión de que esta es una discusión idiota, por si acaso...


Porque 'dirigente' y 'estudiante' terminan en 'e'.

Yo si no comparto la opinión de que es un discusión idiota. No es tan simple.Estudié muchos años el tema de imaginarios que se encuetran incorporados en el lenguaje y en el habla. Decir que es algo sin importancia o un embeleco de feministas es sencillamente un error craso, creo. Por si aca, las razones por las que algunas feministas o humanistas abogan por un lenguaje inclusivo no es para hacer justicia a las mujeres en una suerte de universo atemporal; es para movilizar cambios (en el futuro cercano y lejano) en la cultura y en la mente de las personas (de hecho es una tesis que tiene más sentido si hablamos de gente con escasa educación). Pero, ¡avemaría si es una lucha dura!


----------



## sergio11

Entiendo perfectamente que debe existir la médica porque porque existe el médico, y la abogada porque está el abogado, y cocinera porque hay cocinero, y plomera porque hay plomero.

Pero no hay presidento para que haya presidenta, ni habitanto para que haya habitanta, ni estudianto, para que haya estudianta, ni lactanto, para que haya lactanta, ni transeúnto para que haya transeúnta. Eso es lo que me desconcierta. El participio presente no tiene género, es para cualquier persona, no solamente persono, que esté haciendo una acción o desempeñando una función.

No tengo problema con llamar mecánica a la mujer que arregla máquinas, como llamamos mecánico al hombre que lo hace, ni me molestaría llamar pilota la mujer que pilotea un avión, pese a que no es una palabra del diccionario. Pero de ahí a asignarle un género a un participio verbal, es un salto bastante grande, y complicaría el lenguaje.

Ahora fíjense que nadie se queja porque al hombre que toca el piano no lo llaman pianisto, ni al que toca el violín violinisto, al que anda en bicicleta ciclisto, o al que roba carteras carteristo.

El inglés y otros idiomas no tienen género, y nadie siente la necesidad de agregarlo.  Lo que tendríamos que tratar de hacer es simplificar el idioma y deshacernos de todos estos géneros innecesarios, en vez de agregar nuevos géneros a palabras que no lo tienen.

Y cuando alguien se refiere a mí diciendo que soy una person*a*, y que parezco una person*a* cansad*a*, porque cansad*a* concuerda con person*a*, no me ofendo porque se refieren a mí en género femenino.


----------



## Kaxgufen

sergio11 said:


> Ahora fíjense que nadie se queja porque al hombre que toca el piano no lo llaman pianisto, ni al que toca el violín violinisto, al que anda en bicicleta ciclisto, o al que roba carteras carteristo.


¿Ah, no? ¿y los bombistos y violinistos santiagueños? Lo vienen diciendo desde mucho antes de que alguien notara que el lenguaje es sexista, machista, etc. 
No son cosas "de ahora", yo he oído a mis mayores decir "estudianta"  y "orientala"...


----------



## Señor K

ukimix said:


> Porque 'dirigente' y 'estudiante' terminan en 'e'.
> 
> Yo si no comparto la opinión de que es un discusión idiota. No es tan simple.Estudié muchos años el tema de imaginarios que se encuetran incorporados en el lenguaje y en el habla. Decir que es algo sin importancia o un embeleco de feministas es sencillamente un error craso, creo. Por si aca, las razones por las que algunas feministas o humanistas abogan por un lenguaje inclusivo no es para hacer justicia a las mujeres en una suerte de universo atemporal; es para movilizar cambios (en el futuro cercano y lejano) en la cultura y en la mente de las personas (de hecho es una tesis que tiene más sentido si hablamos de gente con escasa educación). Pero, ¡avemaría si es una lucha dura!





sergio11 said:


> Entiendo perfectamente que debe existir la médica porque porque existe el médico, y la abogada porque está el abogado, y cocinera porque hay cocinero, y plomera porque hay plomero.
> 
> Pero no hay presidento para que haya presidenta, ni habitanto para que haya habitanta, ni estudianto, para que haya estudianta, ni lactanto, para que haya lactanta, ni transeúnto para que haya transeúnta. Eso es lo que me desconcierta. El participio presente no tiene género, es para cualquier persona, no solamente persono, que esté haciendo una acción o desempeñando una función.
> 
> No tengo problema con llamar mecánica a la mujer que arregla máquinas, como llamamos mecánico al hombre que lo hace, ni me molestaría llamar pilota la mujer que pilotea un avión, pese a que no es una palabra del diccionario. Pero de ahí a asignarle un género a un participio verbal, es un salto bastante grande, y complicaría el lenguaje.
> 
> Ahora fíjense que nadie se queja porque al hombre que toca el piano no lo llaman pianisto, ni al que toca el violín violinisto, al que anda en bicicleta ciclisto, o al que roba carteras carteristo.
> 
> El inglés y otros idiomas no tienen género, y nadie siente la necesidad de agregarlo.  Lo que tendríamos que tratar de hacer es simplificar el idioma y deshacernos de todos estos géneros innecesarios, en vez de agregar nuevos géneros a palabras que no lo tienen.
> 
> Y cuando alguien se refiere a mí diciendo que soy una person*a*, y que parezco una person*a* cansad*a*, porque cansad*a* concuerda con person*a*, no me ofendo porque se refieren a mí en género femenino.



A eso voy, precisamente: a que si de verdad se quiere hacer algo para "sacarle el sexismo" al idioma (insisto, es sumamente fútil, como bien lo expone Sergio11), creo hay que hacer cambios y no simplemente "maquillar" un "os/as", un "lxs" o un "l@s"...

Perdonen si insisto, pero ¿es realmente sería tan terrible hacer que la gente agregue una "a" o una "o" para determinar el sexo de la persona a la que se están refiriendo? A mi modo de ver, es lejos lo más simple de hacer. Que nos suene raro o equivocado es lo de menos. ¡Cuántos cambios no han habido en el idioma que a oídos de un hablante de hace un siglo parecerían una distorsión horrorosa de nuestra lengua! Si empezamos con el "no, porque no se escribe así" no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte. Y lo digo yo, que soy bien fundamentalista con el idioma que me enseñaron de pequeño.


----------



## Agró

Señor K said:


> ¡Cuántos cambios no han habido en el idioma que a oídos de un hablante de hace un siglo parecerían una distorsión horrorosa de nuestra lengua! Si empezamos con el "no, porque no se escribe así" no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte. Y lo digo yo, que soy bien fundamentalista con el idioma que me enseñaron de pequeño.



¿Te enseñaron de pequeño engendros como "¡Cuántos cambios no *han habido*..."? 
Si fueras tan fundamentalista como dices ser, eso no lo tolerarías. 
O falló el enseñante/la enseñanta, o falló el aprendiz/la aprendiza.


----------



## Señor K

Yo fallé...  Se me da mejor la ortografía que la redacción.

Nunca dije que yo era perfecto, en todo caso. Pero de que me esfuerzo, me esfuerzo.  ¿O me vas a decir que nunca te equivocas?

Lo que no me queda claro, Agró, es que si este ataque es porque estás en desacuerdo con mi opinión o solo con mi error.

P.D.: En casos como "aprendiz", no es necesario poner "o" o "a". Es en el plural donde tendríamos problemas: "aprendizos" y "aprendizas", cuando no sea "aprendices"...


----------



## Agró

No, no, no...
No es un ataque, por favor. Jamás me lo permitiría. 
Lo que intento decir es que los fundamentalismos/talibanismos no traen nada bueno.
Y con respecto al asunto del hilo, no me parece que sea algo tan importante. Ojalá todo tuviera la misma gravedad que esto.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

Estimados compañeros: dado que este hilo ya dio todo lo que tenía que dar (como ha sucedido con los otros hilos en los que se toca este tema), además de que hemos empezado a incurrir en digresiones, procederemos a cerrarlo.

Gracias a todos por su participación y por su comprensión.

*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

